# DIY Seadek



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Let’s see your DIY Seadek projects. I’ll start us off with my skiff. Just finished the floor today which took a long time but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What thickness did you use?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> What thickness did you use?


5mm


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Man, that looks good.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks great.. How did you cut it? Where is best place to buy that ships or for pick up?


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm curious about the best way to cut SeaDek too. I'd like to make a couple pads to place beside reels on the rod rack on mine. Surprised there isn't a ready-made on the market for this...


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Brand new razor blade


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The pro shops use come kind of router to put a nice edge on it. It's not just a straight edge. And in some cases the beveled edge reveals a contrasting color underneath the top layer.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Looks great.. How did you cut it? Where is best place to buy that ships or for pick up?


I bought mine from Seadek. They had sheets 50% during Black Friday


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

I documented mine a while back. The inside of the boat was slippery as hell so I decided to put some sea dek down. Very nice on the feet and the fam loves it.
I went the route of buying the template material from sea dek, doing the template and sending it to them, and they send it back to me ready to put down. Pretty easy. Prep work is everything.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Rolling fabric cutters make the DIY route so much easier.



https://www.amazon.com/NICAPA-Ergonomic-Crafting-Quilting-Replacement/dp/B07VYXZ758/ref=sr_1_6?crid=OLCRFWPNGRM7&dchild=1&keywords=rolling+fabric+cutter&qid=1604433389&sprefix=rolling+fab%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-6



Did this HPX-T for a friend.


----------



## adist (Aug 20, 2018)

This casting platform started off life as the original casting platform off my buddies Maverick Mirage 1. Cut down the legs to fit these carbon fiber sleeves off a kayak paddle I had laying around (to my surprise they slid over perfectly). Cut out the seadek with a fresh blade and looks way better than before!


----------



## Sweetchili (Aug 26, 2020)

*Finished off the flat surface of my guide..not sure how to do the side panels where my rods go gonna be tough im thinking.*


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

LtShinysides said:


> I documented mine a while back. The inside of the boat was slippery as hell so I decided to put some sea dek down. Very nice on the feet and the fam loves it.
> I went the route of buying the template material from sea dek, doing the template and sending it to them, and they send it back to me ready to put down. Pretty easy. Prep work is everything.


Where did you get the mats that go around the center console?


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Where did you get the mats that go around the center console?


Seadek..


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)




----------

